# registration of mexican cell phone.



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

the new law came into effect regarding registering your mexican cell phone... i have the tell cell (no plan) purchase phone time cards....


does anyone know by what date we need to register????? and how do we register our cell phones?


----------



## yucatantoday (Aug 16, 2009)

*Cell phone registration*

When you use your cel phone, there should be an automatic message before your outgoing call is connected. It will tell you what number to dial to register your phone. This is all in rapid-fire Spanish, so if that's a problem, get a bi-lingual person to help. They will ask you your name and address, that's all.

Yucatan Today
The leading tourist and info guide to Merida and Yucatan.
Online and in print.



mexliving said:


> the new law came into effect regarding registering your mexican cell phone... i have the tell cell (no plan) purchase phone time cards....
> 
> 
> does anyone know by what date we need to register????? and how do we register our cell phones?


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

you can also go into Telcel and have them do it for you. i'm assuming. i use Movistar and they did both our phones in the store for us. We put them in my husbands name with his CURP, so i'm not sure how you would do it if you dont have a CURP. 
i heard that they are already blocking phones that haven't been registered yet.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The horse’s mouth is here: Secretaría de Gobernación.

It says if your phone is new (purchased since April 10 this year), it had to be registered before you could use it. If you had your phone since before that date, it has to be registered by April 10 next year (2010). 

My phone is in the latter category (old), and I received a text message on my phone about the registration, and messaged the registration back.

To do your registration by text message, the format of the message is:
ALTA.AAAA999999AAAAAA99

where "ALTA" means you literally type the word "ALTA", then a period, then your CURP which is a mixture of letters where I have put "A" and numbers where I have put "9". You send this text message to the number "2877" and you will receive a confirmation message back.

The website has contact numbers if you have further questions, so I guess if you don't have a CURP, you'd have to ask what to do.


----------

